# Women: no sense of humour.



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Women! They just dont have a sense of humour, The wife didn't find it nearly as funny as I did when I replaced one of her tampons with a party popper.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Does June know you post jokes like this ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Does June know you post jokes like this ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


She helped with the trial run!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Does June know you post jokes like this ? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Behave yourself man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

*I beg to disagree!!*

Lady Astor on the subject of Womens Lib:

'We are not asking for superiority - we already have that! What we want is equality!'


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Women! They just dont have a sense of humour.


Tell me about it - A few years ago I was sunbathing with a girlfriend, in her garden when I fancied a drink. I discreetly rang the house phone, from my mobile and when my girlfriend ran into the house and answered the phone, I asked her to get me drink while she was up.. :lol:

Well I thought it was funny.


----------

